# Pigeon sitting on eggs to much



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

So i have had Bunny for 4 months or so now,she is alone but started laying eggs.well the issues it she never gets off the eggs(wooden ones).i was told to not take them away until she starts to get off of them and loos interest to not risk her re laying eggs right away.She never leaves the eggs!so she lays a pair then sits on them until she lays more,and it keeps going.Im wondering how to get her not to do this.she used to be vary happy to mingle with me but for 3 months shes wont do much at all.She does get a few hours a day for free fly but mostly walks.So is this an issue? Id think shes kinda cramped up sitting most of the day,but i dont know much since she is my first pigeon.Bunny is vary healthy and was used at a breeder before i adopted her.Any way please let me know what you guys think i should do.I let her out to free fly but she spend most of the time pecking at her cage to go back to her nest


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You mean she is laying without a break again and again ? whats the usual time gap between laying the two sets of eggs ? I dont think there is a method to stop her from doing that..... will wait for an expert comment from someone else on the same


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well, Im not an expert, but will tell you what I would do, let her sit on the eggs for 20 days and then take them out, and she will start again. If she is a single bird she may see you as her mate, so petting her may get her going in the egg laying, so you would have to not touch her and see if that helps. If she has another pigeon as a mate the cycle may get more regular. I have Dove hens that lay and one that sits all the time too. I take the eggs out after about 18 days, but she still sits there on nothing for a few days and then gives up and then it starts all over again.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

yes she lays them and sits on them and never looses interest.she stays on them for a few months and then there will be a 3rd egg,this has worried me in the beginning and iv posted before but most people said to just leave her till she looses interest,but she never does.It also worries me that she always has nest poop,everyday that i let her out its insane big nasty poops.Can this be bad for her? Im more concerned with her health more than anything.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kailey lane said:


> yes she lays them and sits on them and never looses interest.she stays on them for a few months and then there will be a 3rd egg,this has worried me in the beginning and iv posted before but most people said to just leave her till she looses interest,but she never does.It also worries me that she always has nest poop,everyday that i let her out its insane big nasty poops.Can this be bad for her? Im more concerned with her health more than anything.


so she is a lone pigeon then? yes the back up of fecal matter is not good. your doing well taking her out everyday.. I would take her away from the eggs in the afternoon for a few hours everyday... and put feed in front of her and bath water. take the eggs away at 18 days. And then try not to pet her to see if that helps slow her laying cycle.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah she is alone(a rescue),I thought the poo thing could be bad.I wouldn't mind getting her a mate but i thought my cage was to small for 2 pijs(2ftx3ft) am i wrong? I would have to take away fertile eggs tho.Thank you so much for the input.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Get another pigeon this bird need a bird companion.* GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Get another pigeon this bird need a bird companion.* GEORGE


I have to agree with George, get a bigger set up and adopt another, the cock bird helps with the sitting without you having to be the mate and make her leave the nest. Or another hen can work too, but then they will or may have 4 eggs, but she will still feel she can leave the nest to eat and bath. If you did get a male, the eggs may be fertile, but they do not develope any young untill they sit and give heat to them, so you would take them out right after they are layed and replace with the fake ones... the eggs would be the same as a chickens you eat for breakfast at that point.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

ok well i dont have cash for the cage right now we just moved so were recovering from all that,bunny is in a large dog kennel right now,but i have another metal wire cage that i can maybe connect or weld to the kennel and make a larger cage?ummm i dont know.I will try my best to find her a mate after i figure out the cage thing.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

_"the cock bird helps with the sitting without you having to be the mate and make her leave the nest."_

Well, most of the time (lol). We have a young dilettante male (Clive) who does no nest sitting. But at least he keeps our hen company in the nest box sometimes.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

valeri said:


> _"the cock bird helps with the sitting without you having to be the mate and make her leave the nest."_
> 
> Well, most of the time (lol). We have a young dilettante male (Clive) who does no nest sitting. But at least he keeps our hen company in the nest box sometimes.


yes MOST of the time, unless there is something drawing them away. or they are young.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

now what would be the difference if i got her a female friend? the only reason i ask is because i have been told males make more noise? do they still bond like male and female? id like to stick with female if that is so .i enjoy there calls vary vary much but we just moved and i wont have place to put the cage were it wont keep us awake for a few months.im sorry if i dont know much in this area but im still new at the pijsif a male is better ill try to talk my boyfriend into letting me get a boy,but once again itll have a to wait a few months because id have to connect the other cage to hers to make it big enough.Im tryin to do my best on vary little cash right now since we just moved and money is tough for a bit.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes the male pigeon does make noise when compared to the female, you can expect a lot of billing and coeing, yet I don't think they will wake you up in the middle of the night as long as the lights are off. If its in your bedroom, you can sure expect morning "alarms" but not that "pushy" as a rooster


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kailey lane said:


> now what would be the difference if i got her a female friend? the only reason i ask is because i have been told males make more noise? do they still bond like male and female? id like to stick with female if that is so .i enjoy there calls vary vary much but we just moved and i wont have place to put the cage were it wont keep us awake for a few months.im sorry if i dont know much in this area but im still new at the pijsif a male is better ill try to talk my boyfriend into letting me get a boy,but once again itll have a to wait a few months because id have to connect the other cage to hers to make it big enough.Im tryin to do my best on vary little cash right now since we just moved and money is tough for a bit.


another hen would work just fine.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi there! I have a single Hen white homing Pigeon called Mandee. Mandee lays eggs frequently. I think she thinks I am her mate. In fact she likes all people more than other pigeons. I let her sit on her eggs for two weeks or so or she may do the same thing and never get off. In my aviary, I wait until both parents are out and about before removing the wooden eggs and its about two or three weeks usually. My male pigeons make much more noise. The only time its kinda annoying is when they are calling there mate to the nest. Otherwise it's not bad for me at all. I am fostering three doves at the moment and they make noise like crazy!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Definitely get her a companion. Whether it be another hen or a male. That way, she would have time off the nest. Putting the two cages together is a good idea. Others have done that by removing the end side on each cage and connecting them together. It would be quieter with two hens, but they would be quiet at night when it is dark no matter which you got.


----------

